# migraine and animal care



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Ugh, I have a minor migraine today. Thank God it is without neausea so far. That's a rare thing for me.

I am finding it hard to stumble around caring for the animals. I'm taking breaks inbetween water/food for ALL the animals. I'd leave some of it for hubby and my daughter but they don't get home till after dark so I'm it.

Think good "no headache" thoughts for me today so I can make it through and ensure everyone gets at least the minimum of care today.


----------



## WillowGem (Aug 3, 2011)

Sending "NO headache" vibes your way Dayna...feel better soon. :hug:

Migraines are the worst, I've just gotten over a three dayer...blech!


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

I'm sorry, get better. I get them often especially in the spring and fall with the barometric pressure changes. My husband uses me for a weather gauge


----------



## Texas.girl (Dec 20, 2011)

Migraines are the pits. Hope you wake up in the morning feeling fanstastic.


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Hope you are feeling better!


----------



## alpine_fan (Jan 6, 2013)

Hope you feel better...
I think the animals will understand...


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Yep. I hate having to do chores with a migraine....sending condolences your way! Here's to a speedy recovery!


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Ugh! I am so sorry. I have never had a migraine but my brother gets terrible ones after eating chocolate. NOT fun! Praying for you!
At the risk of sounding weird...my sister used to get headaches for no apparent reason. She stopped eating gluten, and her headaches stopped.


----------



## Texas.girl (Dec 20, 2011)

Having to take care of animals when anything is wrong is the pits. Migraines, injury, flu, you name it--no fun. Of course the last time my Ranch Partner had to go away for a few days I woke up pucking all over the place in the middle of the night. Talk about bad timing. Hope your feeling great this morning.


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

Ugh, I get those sometimes too. More in the spring when I start back to work. I find that Aleve really helps me with the pain and the nausea. Plus they are nice small pills and easy for me to swallow.

I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## IrishRoots (Jan 7, 2013)

Not much is worse than chores with a migraine!! I get them chronically and I feel your pain!! Feel better and take a hot shower! Always helps me! :hug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

No migraine, No migraine, No migraine. Hope your headaches go away.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Thanks everyone. I've had it off and on for days. BLECK!

I'm weaning off an anti anxiety med and that's not helping. Its messing up my sleep to wean off which I am sure is what is making my head hurt more. I wanna be off medication though so I hope it's worth it.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I pray, you will feel better soon, can't be a fun thing for you.  :hug:


----------

